# Why root?



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

As the title says, why root this bad boy? I came from a Droid X and had it rooted and probably tried nearly every ROM out there for it. Coming to the SIII, I can't see any reason to make the jump to rooted. The phone is crazy fast as it is and there's nothing I need root for (like screenshots) that I don't have in stock unrooted.

Please correct me if I'm missing something...but why root?

edit: i know you would need root for things like Titanium Backup, but if I'm not rooting/changing ROMs, why would I need to backup my apps?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I did it because I don't need a notification telling me to connect to WiFi wasting space in the pulldown. Also the ime switcher icon in the status bar annoys the hell out of my OCD. Also because I can. Screw VzW for locking the GS3 down unlike any other carrier so since people hacked it I flashed it lol.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

i did it because i prefer aosp to touchwiz


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I did it because I don't need a notification telling me to connect to WiFi wasting space in the pulldown. Also the ime switcher icon in the status bar annoys the hell out of my OCD. Also because I can. Screw VzW for locking the GS3 down unlike any other carrier so since people hacked it I flashed it lol.


I didn't think about that... that wifi notification is annoying as crap!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> I didn't think about that... that wifi notification is annoying as crap!


Can always run Touchwiz ROMs that keep the stock feel but add some nice functionality and get rid of bloat crap.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> i did it because i prefer aosp to touchwiz


I'm kind of digging TouchWiz. Something about it works for me. I know it's all personal preference.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> I'm kind of digging TouchWiz. Something about it works for me. I know it's all personal preference.


It is all about your personal preference. However, there are custom Touchwiz ROMs that strip out the bloat and increase performance. Custom kernels boost speed and power or improve your battery life, depending on what you choose. And AOSP ROMs are kinda awesome. I know that's an opinionated statement, but they tend to be faster, sleeker and have a TON of customization options to suit your every need.

Oh, and if you root your phone and don't have tethering in your phone plan, you can tether for free.

All these reasons and more are why you should root your phone. Be careful though. Make sure you backup your IMEI after rooting, see the IMEI thread pinned to the top of the general forum for instructions. Become familiar with the program Odin as well, because that's basically your [email protected] option. It'll get you out of almost anything you might get yourself into.

Enjoy buddy, hope I helped.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

As the poster above said, it's personal preference. Coming from a Galaxy Nexus, I had my S3 unlocked, rooted, with AOSP in a matter of minutes. The bloated TW that's included is fucking disgusting.

However, I have since gone back to a de-bloated (Clean Rom) version of TW due to the 3G issues on AOSP. Most of the time I have 4G (which seemed to work fine) but at work the building kills signal and drops me to 3G, and constantly having data issues was too much to deal with.

Personally, my OCD drives me bonkers far too much to leave all that bloatware regardless of what it is or how much space I have. If I don't need it, I don't want it. So rooting is a necessity.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> As the poster above said, it's personal preference. Coming from a Galaxy Nexus, I had my S3 unlocked, rooted, with AOSP in a matter of minutes. The bloated TW that's included is fucking disgusting.
> 
> However, I have since gone back to a de-bloated (Clean Rom) version of TW due to the 3G issues on AOSP. Most of the time I have 4G (which seemed to work fine) but at work the building kills signal and drops me to 3G, and constantly having data issues was too much to deal with.
> 
> Personally, my OCD drives me bonkers far too much to leave all that bloatware regardless of what it is or how much space I have. If I don't need it, I don't want it. So rooting is a necessity.


There's now a fix for data with AOSP ROMs. Whether it's incorporated into EVERY ROM on every carrier remains to be seen, but I think anything with a build out in the last few days should have it.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

If I had no reason to root I would STILL do it for 1 reason if nothing else -

Verizon wants to lock this bad boy down. One of these OTAs will eventually change the signature on the bootloader. Once that happens anyone updated beyond that point will no longer be able to unlock their bootloader.

Even if you have no reason to root now, if you even have a glimmer of thought of rooting in the future, do it now and kill that updater. Kill it with fire.

Oh, and Jellybean is kinda cool too, I guess...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I always root every phone, simply because I despise ads and preinstalled ish...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> There's now a fix for data with AOSP ROMs. Whether it's incorporated into EVERY ROM on every carrier remains to be seen, but I think anything with a build out in the last few days should have it.


Good to know, thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Well...thanks to the posters here and my flashaholic itch that needed scratching, I made the jump. Now rooted and unlocked with custom recovery!

Let the fun begin! Lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> Well...thanks to the posters here and my flashaholic itch that needed scratching, I made the jump. Now rooted and unlocked with custom recovery!
> 
> Let the fun begin! Lol


If you like TW features give Beans rom build 14 a go. It's great.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> If I had no reason to root I would STILL do it for 1 reason if nothing else -
> 
> Verizon wants to lock this bad boy down. One of these OTAs will eventually change the signature on the bootloader. Once that happens anyone updated beyond that point will no longer be able to unlock their bootloader.
> 
> ...


Probably not, mainly because most root options are stock roms with SU added. The bootloader got unlocked not because it was actually cracked but because Sammy "Leaked" a unsecure aboot.img


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> If you like TW features give Beans rom build 14 a go. It's great.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


Thanks for the tip. Looks good so I'm DLing now. Is it supposed to be 689 MB?! That's huge!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> Thanks for the tip. Looks good so I'm DLing now. Is it supposed to be 689 MB?! That's huge!


I think the stock touchwiz rom is like 1.5GB... 689MB is nothing


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> Thanks for the tip. Looks good so I'm DLing now. Is it supposed to be 689 MB?! That's huge!


Lol yeah TW ROMs are huge.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------

